# How to Make a Pirate Rum / gunpower barrel



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

An excellent "how to", Scary Papa! Thanks for posting that. We actually bought a full size wooden barrel several years ago (on sale, so it was only about $35), but the weight makes it difficult to move around. We ended up making a small wooden platform with wheels on it that it sits on year round so we can move it to where we need it. Our robot skeleton, Mr Bones, sits on it. Your idea, however, is brilliant. If you don't attach the top, you should be able to remove it and flip it over and store it inside the bottom, shouldn't you? Then it would take almost no space at all. And much lighter, too!


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

CreepyCreations, thanks for checking out the How-To. Yep, if you don't attach the top 1/2 of the barrell to the plastic strip it comes right off for storage inside the bottom and you can nest several inside one another. Thats what I do and the top portion fits on sort of like a tupperware lid secure becasue the top 1/2 of the plastic strip holds it in place. The exception is the barrel for the "Rum" fountain. On that one both halves are secured to the plastic strip with screws since the barrell is on its side. In my area full size wooden barrels are very hard to find and when you do find them they cost about $100. A little pricey for me for a static decoration. Surprising since there is a barrel manufacturer only 50 miles away that makes new whiskey barrels


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

I might look at making some smaller ones, for gunpowder. They would fit in nicely with our pirate theme! Just gotta come up with a decent graphic for the side...


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Great idea! The plastic barrel would be alot lighter to move around than a wooden one.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I love this. I am needing a large and a couple small barrels this year. I will check and see if the planters are available yet. I don't remember seeing them last year in our WalMart, but I know they have had them in the past. Your tutorial is very well written, also. Thank you so much.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

They had the 1/2 barrel planter pots at Big Lots last Spring.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I found some at Home Depot earlier this year but they were a little bit more than what I wanted to pay. If they still have them next month I will probably still buy some. I have not checked big lots in the last few months.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

JustWhisper, I Check our Walmart here a couple of months ago. They had them for about $16.99


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Very clever Scary Papa! Nice job!


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you bobzilla, sometimes the simple solutions are the best.


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

very cool idea. Wickedgrandma has a devilish eye.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

I will have to check out the local walmart for this. Great Idea. I have looked into wooden barrels and the price was over my budget.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Hallowicked, yeah wicked grandma comes up with some pretty cool ideas for me.

Wyatt Furr, definitely check the Walmart. This late in the garden season the may no longer have them but if they do it is a great alternative to real wooden barrels. You also might try a Lowes if you have one nearby. They carry the same wooden design plastic barrels but they are priced a little higher. Still, less expensive than real wooden barrels and easier to store too.


----------

